# Dipping face in water bowl.



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Does anyone else's baby do this? Caesar will dip his entire face in his water bowl. He'll stick it in and then pull his face back out dripping water everywhere. It really is pretty funny, because when his face is in the water, you see little bubbles from his nose, then he pulls his face out and looks around then sticks it back in. He gets so soaked!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

That is cute! 

I am not sure if Tiki sticks his face in the water on purpose or not, never watched him that closely. When we are playing on the floor he will run over and get a drink and then come back and put his wet face in my face; I really think he does this on purpose <_< 

He doesn't much care for when I wash his face though and I have put him in a kiddie pool, he keep his head up.

Maybe you have a scuba diver there! h34r: 

Judi


----------

